# Girl/Boy band of FAF?



## TyraWadman (Jul 27, 2021)

I remember a while back there was that whole fun poll of who should rule FAF and thought 'what if we do that but for an official FAF Boyband/Girlband? >u>

*Rules (so far):*


> No New Members-- meaning you must have been active for a good while. This also helps to avoid abuse for the art that is to come later on.
> No one on my Ignore List can participate.
> You do not have to watch/follow me/be close to me in any way in order to participate!
> You can nominate yourself (don't be shy!) or @ a friend you think might be suited for the role!
> ...



*Application: *


> *BEST Ref Sheet(s): *_Style, skill or level of detail doesn't matter as long as I can tell what is all there!_
> *Age: *
> *Height: *[_Please keep accurate to sona, I need to be able to draw them together accurately - See Hobbies for more details_]
> *Weight: *
> ...



*Things to Ponder/Discuss: *
Band Names
Themes/Styles or music genres
Band Drama (for funsies)​
*Current Applications (Girls):*​*Current Applications (Boys):*​@sleepy kitty
@Lyrule
@TR273​@Nexus Cabler
@Flamingo (????)
@Ramjet
@Rayd
@Borophagus Metropolis​

*DEADLINE
July 31'st 2021 @ 11:59 AM NST*​


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 27, 2021)

So sleepy...
@sleepy kitty fo sho. 
Ive seen you quoting boybands! But also your millions of outfits would come in handy. 

Hmmmm who else.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 27, 2021)

Oh yea.
I might start with the girls first but da boiz can always start volunteering themselves as tribute in the meantime. 

Also consent is important. You can suggest other forum members but if this is something they don't wanna participate in, I'm not gonna force them. XD

Also gonna rework title now that I've had some sleep.


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 27, 2021)

*Gives you sass*


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 27, 2021)

For the boys, I suspect @Mambi wouldn't be shy about rocking the mic.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 27, 2021)

"


"

for choice 3


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jul 27, 2021)

Me and the boys about to sing Allstar.



Ramjet said:


> *Gives you sass*


*Takes the sass, puts it in my pocket, waves goodbye and walks away*


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 27, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> So sleepy...
> @sleepy kitty fo sho.
> Ive seen you quoting boybands! But also your millions of outfits would come in handy.
> 
> Hmmmm who else.


Best Ref Sheet(s) of their desired OC/sona: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/42878292/
Age: 29
Height: 4 ft tall
Weight:  100 lbs
Body Type: voluptuous/hourglass (chest fur complety covers C-cup breasts)
Eye Color: blue
Favorite foods and things: Chinese takeout, cute things, shiny stuff, jewels and crystals and precious stones
Hobbies: singing (coincidence), collecting shiny things, dancing, guitar, watching old movies
Gossip snippet: some have said that her chest fur is is made of fur (hair) extensions. It's not though.
Personality type: cute, soft, shy, sweet, funny, goofy
Style: cute. A lot of collars, ribbons, bows and lace. Outfit example: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/42807349/
Vocal Range: alto


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 27, 2021)

And I agree, women are much easier to draw!


----------



## Lyrule (Jul 27, 2021)

This looks fun. O: I'd be down to participate.

Best Ref Sheet(s) of their desired OC/sona: I've got a ref I drew of Kiara but it is not public, I can DM it though.
Age: 24
Height: 5'8
Weight: Fit
Body Type: Hourglass
Eye Color: Purple
Favorite foods and things: Burgers, combat, training, her piano, books and her scarf.
Hobbies: Training, protecting, reading and playing the piano.
Gossip snippet: "Didn't you hear? They say her clan was raised to be the kings dogs!"
Personality type: Confident
Style: Usually wears armor, but she enjoys stylized clothes outside of her armor. Trendy type outfits.
Vocal Range: Contralto


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 27, 2021)

Lyrule said:


> This looks fun. O: I'd be down to participate.
> 
> Best Ref Sheet(s) of their desired OC/sona: I've got a ref I drew of Kiara but it is not public, I can DM it though.
> Age: 24
> ...


Please DM me the ref!


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 27, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> *Gives you sass*


*Gives you a handful of grass*


----------



## Mambi (Jul 27, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> For the boys, I suspect @Mambi wouldn't be shy about rocking the mic.



LOL, Oh my, allow me to serenade you all!!!

<_the cat takes a deep breath and raises his paw dramatically. After a beat, an operatic sound emerges from the cat that one couldn't really call singing...more like a strained caterwauling that causes a ringing in your head as well as everyone around you. As the crowd holds their ears in pain, the cat dances slightly and bellows passionate notes from his heart, apparently hearing himself as an angel singing but in reality scratching out a voice that sounds like he's being strangled by a ferret>_

<_after a beat, he end his song with a high note that pierces through your pain, driving everyone to their knees. Random glass starts to crack and distant howls can be heard as the cat ends his denouement with a passionate bow. He opens his eyes to see everyone on the floor cringing in pain as random glass drops and crashes around us.>_

Huh, brought the house down once again! Damn, still got it...<giggle>


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 27, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> *Gives you a handful of grass*







On serious note though I nominate Nexus, gotta have one scalie in your boy band.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 27, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> View attachment 117183
> 
> On serious note though I nominate Nexus, gotta have one scalie in your boy band.


You have been summoned @Nexus Cabler !!!


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 27, 2021)

Mambi said:


> LOL, Oh my, allow me to serenade you all!!!
> 
> <_the cat takes a deep breath and raises his paw dramatically. After a beat, an operatic sound emerges from the cat that one couldn't really call singing...more like a strained caterwauling that causes a ringing in your head as well as everyone around you. As the crowd holds their ears in pain, the cat dances slightly and bellows passionate notes from his heart, apparently hearing himself as an angel singing but in reality scratching out a voice that sounds like he's being strangled by a ferret>_
> 
> ...


So like, screamo?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 27, 2021)

Stop ignoring this Nexus!!! You're always here! You never sleep! You can't deny the inevitable!!!!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 27, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Stop ignoring this Nexus!!! You're always here! You never sleep! You can't deny the inevitable!!!!


I WAS JUST PLAYING BORDERLANDS FOR A BIT MOM!! >:v


Ramjet said:


> View attachment 117183
> 
> On serious note though I nominate Nexus, gotta have one scalie in your boy band.



You are in luck


----------



## Flamingo (Jul 27, 2021)

I call Nexus for my guitarist.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 27, 2021)

Flamingo said:


> I call Nexus for my guitarist.


So does this mean you're gonna volunteer to be in the band? 8)


----------



## Flamingo (Jul 27, 2021)

Obviously.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 27, 2021)

I'll submit the application now since you all got me excited XD


Best Ref Sheet Nexus Reference Sheet by Infrarednexus -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Age: 28
Height: around 6ft
Weight: Hey! that's personal buddy >:v
Body Type: Athletica, fit, moderately muscular, but the cybernetic qualities in his biology give a smoother artificial appearance
Eye Color: Red, glowing red.
Favorite foods and things: He enjoys healthier foods, but will never turn away chocolate when presented. He enjoys alcoholic beverages now and then as well.
Hobbies: Enjoying metal music, guns and tech collecting, combat training, playing online video games with random people, computer and software editing.
Gossip snippet: "Nexus pirates movies recently released to post as gifs on discord"
Personality type- The tough guy (I guess, I'm fine with whatever Tyra X3)
Style (Always black clothes, sometimes with some combination of greyscale. Loves black leather jackets and boots a lot when in public. Prefers a cyberpunk aesthetic, sometimes with stainless steal jewelry)
Vocal Range ( 1.7 to 2.3 I'm guessing)


----------



## TR273 (Jul 27, 2021)

Ok I'll throw my sparkly shoes into the ring.
I've got my OC Sally, she's a halfway decent singer.
Main ref








						Sally Ref sheet by TR273
					

Finally finished the ref sheet for Sally, She’s had the longest development time (4 years) I’ve gone back to her every time I've le ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				



Age: You never ask a lady her age...(But mid thirties)
Hight: 5'5"
Weight: Around 12st
Body type: A little Chubby
Eye colour: Green
Favourite food: Anything not nailed down.
Likes most food, really likes sausage and chips, followed by cheesecake and a cup of tea.
Hobbies: Going for walks, video games, reading, baking.
Gossip: 'Might be older than she looks.' 
Personality : 'I'm the goofy irrelevant one.'
Style : Sparkly!








						229 by TR273
					

Sally looking fabulous and about to entertain the customers at her club with some singing.. . (Just got to say I'm very happy with  ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				











						136 by TR273
					

This one was inspired by Imelda May’s Song ‘Hellfire Club’.. . 136/365




					www.furaffinity.net
				



(On stage anyway, off stage, jeans/T-Shirt)
Vocal range : She's a trained singer so she can do most things, a high C is a bit beyond her though.

(Got to say this is an interesting idea, I'm looking forward to seeing where it goes.)


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 27, 2021)

I sang at Carnegie Hall once...


...but the cops dragged me away.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 27, 2021)

Slowly updating the OP but I have to save changes frequently BECAUSE MOMS AC BLEW THE CIRCUIT AND I LOST IT ALL


----------



## ben909 (Jul 27, 2021)

... totally would be the one blowing a fuse with ac...


<joke> characters vocal range is between "eee"  and "vee" but usually "eevee"


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 27, 2021)

ben909 said:


> ... totally would be the one blowing a fuse with ac...
> 
> 
> <joke> characters vocal range is between "eee"  and "vee" but usually "eevee"


*gets the fly swatter*


----------



## ben909 (Jul 27, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> *gets the fly swatter*


flys away... hides

still makes eevee sounds


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 27, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I'll submit the application now since you all got me excited XD
> 
> 
> Best Ref Sheet Nexus Reference Sheet by Infrarednexus -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
> ...


I dunnoooooooooo
Given your posting habits on FAF you totes give me the vibe of cute/fun one~
Maybe with a hint of denial >8)


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 27, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I dunnoooooooooo
> Given your posting habits on FAF you totes give me the cute/fun one~
> Maybe with a hint of denial >8)


Dawwww


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 27, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Dawwww
> View attachment 117205


I'm afraid to ask how many reaction pics you just have at the ready, all the time.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 27, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I'm afraid to ask how many reaction pics you just have at the ready, all the time.


.....I have enough


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 27, 2021)

@Rayd ?
@Rimna  ?
@Ramjet based on your PFP I edited a while back I'm guessing your sona would have the 'shirtless singer' vibe
JUST SOMETHING TO CONSIDER


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 28, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> @Rayd ?
> @Rimna  ?
> @Ramjet based on your PFP I edited a while back I'm guessing your sona would have the 'shirtless singer' vibe
> JUST SOMETHING TO CONSIDER



XD

Ok, I'll bite ^w^


*BEST Ref Sheet(s): *I'll DM you
*Age:* 40
*Height: *5' 10"
*Weight: *150lbs
*Body Type: *Fit
*Eye Colour: *Blue
*Favorite Foods/Things: *Pizza and beer
*Hobbies:*Outdoorsy type, too many to list.
*Personality Type: *Sarcastic asshole
*Style: *Camo is his favorite color
*Vocal Range: *The dope probably sings in the shower poorly, probably be a better drummer. Lol


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 28, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> XD
> 
> Ok, I'll bite ^w^
> 
> ...


Is your stagename RamJam?
Or is that the name of a sex move???
Also DM your ref whenevers~


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 28, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Is your stagename RamJam?
> Or is that the name of a sex move???
> Also DM your ref whenevers~



Both


----------



## Rayd (Jul 28, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> @Rayd ?
> @Rimna  ?
> @Ramjet based on your PFP I edited a while back I'm guessing your sona would have the 'shirtless singer' vibe
> JUST SOMETHING TO CONSIDER


rayd's canon ironically enough involves him being in a garage band in highschool, so i feel like this is pretty natural to him.

*BEST Ref Sheet(s): *NSFW warning, can provide a SFW version if preferred.
*Age: *20
*Height: *5'10
*Weight: *140 pounds
*Body Type:* scrawny/lanky
*Eye Colour: *reddish purple, like a dark violet
*Favorite Foods/Things: *greasy fast food, junk food and candy. very much has a gas station diet on the road
*Hobbies: *fishing, camping, hiking & meditating
*Gossip Snippet:* rayd is rumored to be a "better than you" straight-edge. he is also rumored to be a connoisseur of really bad black metal, and of course, having a really bad black metal band of his own in highschool. 
*Personality Type:* usually the quiet contemplative type, until he has a clever or funny quip to say about something or someone. but he can lead a conversation of his own if he wanted. he's so invested in psychology and spirituality topics that people sometimes see him as crazy (kind of like they do with kanye west), but he hides it by being a smug jokester. he's very selfless and compassionate for his friends, and is more along for the ride and experience rather than having any high expectations for the band.
*Style:* some would describe his style as "emo", oversized dark t-shirts and hoodies, dark jeans, joggers and sweatpants, boots, etc.
*Vocal Range: *generic scuffed 00's punk rock vocalist


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 28, 2021)

*nominated self for bass player*

BEST Ref Sheet(s): I don't have a ref sheet. See my avatar or FA page? 
Age: mid-30's
Height: 69" standing on two legs
Weight: 222#
Body Type: Muscular with beer belly and dat booty
Eye Colour: Green
Favorite Foods/Things: Cheeseburgers, beer, whiskey, floof butts, and heavy metal music
Hobbies: Slapping da bass, cooking, chasing pussy cats, and mall walking.
Gossip Snippet: Never actually farts in public ...?
Personality Type: The strong, silent type. 
Style: Clothes? Just give me a jock strap so my stuff don't fly around everywhere.
Vocal Range: Not much


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 28, 2021)

@sleepy kitty @Lyrule @TR273  could you please include an instrument (s) they would play? 

Also, if anyone wants to throw around some live pics/music videos for inspiration, it is much appreciated. Don't care if its metal or pop, as long as it fits the theme of the thread!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 28, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> @sleepy kitty @Lyrule @TR273  could you please include an instrument (s) they would play?
> 
> Also, if anyone wants to throw around some live pics/music videos for inspiration, it is much appreciated. Don't care if its metal or pop, as long as it fits the theme of the thread!


 Beanie would play an electric guitar


----------



## Lyrule (Jul 28, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> @sleepy kitty @Lyrule @TR273  could you please include an instrument (s) they would play?
> 
> Also, if anyone wants to throw around some live pics/music videos for inspiration, it is much appreciated. Don't care if its metal or pop, as long as it fits the theme of the thread!



Probably the piano/keyboard!


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 28, 2021)

Welp. Looks like the boiz gots a full squad!
Will anyone contest????

As for the _laydays,_ I'd like to see at least one more!!!
Come on, peepurs!
I'm thinking of closing the gates on Friday, midnight my time.






Also @Flamingo if you're beeing serious, you need to submit an application and DM me a ref at some point. Not sure if you wanna be a feral lookin' flamingo or something else! XD


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 29, 2021)

Goodnight everybowdy!

Only a few days left before the girlband/boyband closes! If all goes well, I'll totes do another one in the future, following a certain theme!​


----------



## TR273 (Jul 29, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> @sleepy kitty @Lyrule @TR273  could you please include an instrument (s) they would play?
> 
> Also, if anyone wants to throw around some live pics/music videos for inspiration, it is much appreciated. Don't care if its metal or pop, as long as it fits the theme of the thread!


She plays the trumpet.


----------



## Skittles (Jul 29, 2021)

I am a master of the triangle!

COWBELL IS ALSO AN OPTION!


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 29, 2021)

I might need to add peeps to discord for this project. I can't send practice sketches via DM. And I don't know of any free sites that don't require a login.


----------



## Lyrule (Jul 29, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I might need to add peeps to discord for this project. I can't send practice sketches via DM. And I don't know of any free sites that don't require a login.


I can give my Discord in a dm.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 30, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I might need to add peeps to discord for this project. I can't send practice sketches via DM. And I don't know of any free sites that don't require a login.


Do you want my discord?


----------



## TR273 (Jul 30, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I might need to add peeps to discord for this project. I can't send practice sketches via DM. And I don't know of any free sites that don't require a login.


I can send my Discord via a DM.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 30, 2021)

TR273 said:


> I can send my Discord via a DM.


Okie dokie! Send it whenever you are ready!


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 6, 2021)

What do you think ladies?
We've got the sparkly red dress and trumpet, the piano player and the white kitty on the strings

Should we go for one of them swingin jazzy type themes (aristocatsheehee) or maybe something a bit more 'classy' and elegant like Jessica rabbit? Or something completely different?

My schedule is rough this week. All clopening shifts for the next 6 days. But I'm likely getting a whole week off with no distractions after my bday so I'm hoping to make reasonable progress then!


----------



## Lyrule (Aug 6, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> What do you think ladies?
> We've got the sparkly red dress and trumpet, the piano player and the white kitty on the strings
> 
> Should we go for one of them swingin jazzy type themes (aristocatsheehee) or maybe something a bit more 'classy' and elegant like Jessica rabbit? Or something completely different?
> ...



I guess it depends on the type of mood we'd like to do. 




Jazzy seems more upbeat, and classy/elegant seems to be a more serious mood!
I'm personally good with whichever. : D

Happy early birthday though!


----------



## Erix (Aug 12, 2021)

Wait

HOL’ UP

THERE WERE TRYOUTS FOR A BAND??

THIS SEEMED SO FUN NOOOOOO

why am I always late to everything =w=


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 12, 2021)

Erix said:


> Wait
> 
> HOL’ UP
> 
> ...


Do you have a Ref sheet?


----------



## TR273 (Aug 12, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> What do you think ladies?
> We've got the sparkly red dress and trumpet, the piano player and the white kitty on the strings
> 
> Should we go for one of them swingin jazzy type themes (aristocatsheehee) or maybe something a bit more 'classy' and elegant like Jessica rabbit? Or something completely different?
> ...


I'm going with upbeat jazz.
Something to really get the hips swinging.


----------



## Erix (Aug 12, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Do you have a Ref sheet?


Eh heh heh...

Me no have ref sheet ;w;


----------



## Lyrule (Aug 12, 2021)

TR273 said:


> I'm going with upbeat jazz.
> Something to really get the hips swinging.


I'm cool going with jazz.


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 16, 2021)

Tr is 75% done. Sorry for being slow. My vacation was the opposite of relaxing.

Need to rework poses...
Anyone got any good idea for piano poses? Its hard to be inclusive when someone is sitting down. But standing piano poses (that are actually playing and not just sitting on it or standing in front of it ) are hard to find.


----------



## Lyrule (Sep 16, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Tr is 75% done. Sorry for being slow. My vacation was the opposite of relaxing.
> 
> Need to rework poses...
> Anyone got any good idea for piano poses? Its hard to be inclusive when someone is sitting down. But standing piano poses (that are actually playing and not just sitting on it or standing in front of it ) are hard to find.


All good!

For piano poses...... I see what you mean. Hmmm....... Perhaps playing with one hand and upping the crowds response or something like that?


----------



## Erix (Sep 16, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Tr is 75% done. Sorry for being slow. My vacation was the opposite of relaxing.
> 
> Need to rework poses...
> Anyone got any good idea for piano poses? Its hard to be inclusive when someone is sitting down. But standing piano poses (that are actually playing and not just sitting on it or standing in front of it ) are hard to find.


How about sleeping on the piano eh? Like resting their arms on the piano and sleeping on their arms? =w=


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 16, 2021)

Erix said:


> How about sleeping on the piano eh? Like resting their arms on the piano and sleeping on their arms? =w=



It's an upbeat jazzy type band. Sleeping wouldn't work well here. XD


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 6, 2021)

Haven't forgotten about this at all...
Just struggling and have been coping by doing some figure drawing to get myself gudder
Anyone know of any reference producers that you can commission? I definitely need a music ref pack right now...


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 10, 2021)

*I wanna say TR is 85% complete now! These sparkles are taking a lot of time, but that shit gonna be spanglin' by the end of it, y'all!*

I think it's safe to assume I was being overambitious again. For now, I think I'll just focus on drawing y'alls OC's separately instead of trying to pose them together. Give them their own mini background/scene (like a magazine snippet) instead of one giant, elaborate album cover.


----------



## Erix (Nov 10, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> *I wanna say TR is 85% complete now! These sparkles are taking a lot of time, but that shit gonna be spanglin' by the end of it, y'all!*
> 
> I think it's safe to assume I was being overambitious again. For now, I think I'll just focus on drawing y'alls OC's separately instead of trying to pose them together. Give them their own mini background/scene (like a magazine snippet) instead of one giant, elaborate album cover.


Yooooo what’s the band names of the groups?

Can’t wait to see these bands “in action”! >w<


----------



## TR273 (Nov 10, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> *I wanna say TR is 85% complete now! These sparkles are taking a lot of time, but that shit gonna be spanglin' by the end of it, y'all!*
> 
> I think it's safe to assume I was being overambitious again. For now, I think I'll just focus on drawing y'alls OC's separately instead of trying to pose them together. Give them their own mini background/scene (like a magazine snippet) instead of one giant, elaborate album cover.


That sounds interesting.
Would there be a couple of questions to answer in character?


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 10, 2021)

TR273 said:


> That sounds interesting.
> Would there be a couple of questions to answer in character?


There can be! I just don't know what questions to ask atm XD


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 10, 2021)

Erix said:


> Yooooo what’s the band names of the groups?
> 
> Can’t wait to see these bands “in action”! >w<


Haven't decided on any group names but I'm sure we can come up with something!


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 17, 2021)

*Drumroll please! *




View on Deviantart for larger image
Click here for TR's FA​


----------



## TR273 (Nov 17, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> *Drumroll please! *
> 
> View attachment 122516
> View on Deviantart for larger image
> Click here for TR's FA​


Eeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!
This is soooo good!

Thank you!


----------



## Erix (Nov 17, 2021)

TYRAAAAA

DUDE I JUST HAD A BRILLIANT IDEA

I know spots for actually being in the band are all gone which sucks but bro...

YOU NEVER SAID YOUR SECURITY TEAM WAS FULL!

I GOT YALL DW! >=D


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 17, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> *Drumroll please! *
> 
> View attachment 122516
> View on Deviantart for larger image
> Click here for TR's FA​


This looks fantastic Tyra


----------



## Raever (Nov 17, 2021)

@ConorHyena would be badass on the bass


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 17, 2021)

Erix said:


> TYRAAAAA
> 
> DUDE I JUST HAD A BRILLIANT IDEA
> 
> ...


I can't promise anything, but I'll try to find a way XD


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 17, 2021)

Has anyone kept in touch with Boro? I tried poking them when the forums came back online but they haven't responded.


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 17, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Has anyone kept in touch with Boro? I tried poking them when the forums came back online but they haven't responded.


I have not personally, but, he's a little more active on his FA. https://www.furaffinity.net/user/BorophagusMonoclinous/
Should try messaging him there.


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 18, 2021)

Raever said:


> @ConorHyena would be badass on the bass


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 8, 2022)

I wanna say Lyrule is 50% done
I've had the sketch drafted up forever ago.
I just keep messing up on the outline. X_X


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 2, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I wanna say Lyrule is 50% done
> I've had the sketch drafted up forever ago.
> I just keep messing up on the outline. X_X


New pose, better results! 
Still about only 50% though because piano.


----------



## Lyrule (Mar 2, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> New pose, better results!
> Still about only 50% though because piano.


Don't worry about it, take your time. <3 I'm sure it'll look great either way!


----------

